# Newbie needs parts



## doughboyea (May 6, 2007)

Hello all, 

This is my first post here so forgive me if anything I post is objectionable…

My father bought this tractor WAY back in the early 90’s (seems like yesterday to me). It cost him $2500 then. It’s a Craftsman II w/ a 43” cutting deck. Now, I’m posting because she’s in need of some TLC. We take care of our cars and as obvious as it may seem to some, we, however, haven’t done anything to the tractor. The only oil change was done a few years ago (for $300!!!!! boy were we RIPPED off); last season I changed the spark plugs and the belt (after it snapped). Sears doesn’t carry ANYTHING for a 43” deck or any replacement parts for the Briggs and Stratton motor from that time. The original manual for her was destroyed in a house fire ~5 years ago, so part numbers and how-to’s are long gone. 

I tried to cut the lawn yesterday and barely any grass was being discharged. I took out one of the blades to find that there isn’t much left of them. Searching online has yielded no results and Sears wasn’t any help since they only stock 42” deck blades. In order to get the belt last year, we had to wait half the summer in order to receive it form a Sears’s warehouse. The throttle cable is also shot. Using some WD40 helped, but now it’s stuck in high RPM which works, but may not be “healthy” for it.

So, where can I find these parts, preferably online? Any upgrades available? 
I’ve put up some pics of the tractor and blade with URLs incase the coding doesn’t work:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/doughboyea/DSC00012-1.jpg








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/doughboyea/DSC00256.jpg








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/doughboyea/DSC00259.jpg









Thanks,

Steve

PS: Apparently, I cannot use IMG coding....


----------



## doughboyea (May 6, 2007)

I'm still searching, my weekend is blowing by....

This is the closest I've come so far:
Noma Blade
The blade I have measures 2" wide, 3/8" center hole and the length is shortened but is larger than 21" (just a bit). The image doesn't match though, I don't know if that is a generic shot or what.

Is that a good price for a blade? Even though they don't fit, the ones at Sears were a little cheaper (and no shipping).


Also, I managed to find a PDF of the manual, only for the engine though:
Briggs & Stratton

Steve


----------



## doughboyea (May 6, 2007)

Gotta love ebay:

Ebay

I hope it's the same one


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

check a scrapping yard


----------



## doughboyea (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HYDROGUARDIAN16 _
> *check a scrapping yard *


You can't be serious.... 


Anyway, how about this one (and the above answer is not a solution):

The tractor in the first post is also in need of a new steering gear. I need a source for Craftsman/Noma built tractors. The gear is attached to the steering column and is missing about 25% of it's teeth.

Steering parts are much harder to find.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Steve, WELCOME TO TF. excellent pictures and a good looking Craftsman.

Sorry I can't offer much help. Just wanted you to know that I admire anyone who chooses the path of restoration on all equipment and tractors.

I recently converted a Snapper RER by chopping and replacing the original tricycle steering with a 'rack and gear sector', front axle, steering column and wheel from a Craftsman that looks nearly identical to yours. 

I know more than a few Craftsman 'Nuts' and will ask around for ya'.

Mark


----------



## doughboyea (May 6, 2007)

Ok, I appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Steve,

Cat...a Craftsman gent, states that the steering gear may be found as NOS/replacement and at $75. Set includes gear, sector and bushing if available. He had his gear teeth re-welded and cut...I'll just say for much, much less .

The blades are available at Lowes or Western Auto...he does not remember which.


----------



## doughboyea (May 6, 2007)

OK thankyou, I have a strong starting point to search now. I really do appreciate it. 

Memebers in this forum should take a stride from you. Resonding with such a ridiculious answer as such seen above should be embarassing to this forum (not to mention it is from a mod!).

Again thankyou,

Steve


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

What are the numbers off of the unit? They should be something like 917.xxxxx

Did you go to Sears parts and enter these numbers?
http://www3.sears.com/


----------



## doughboyea (May 6, 2007)

I don't have easy access to the tractor, it's at my dad's house. I'm seeing him tommorrow, so I'll input the information into the sears site. Thanks for the look out.

BTW, I don't trust sears to deliver on parts. They seem to only stock parts for newer tractors in thier stores (as if newer tractors ever need those parts). Last season, we ordered a belt from thier warehouse here in NJ... took half the summer to get to our house. 

Craftsman...Guaranteed for life... my ass.

Steve


----------

